# 'The Shadow God' by Aaron Rayburn



## Daniel Malone (Mar 30, 2006)

I read The Shadow God by Aaron Rayburn and it's a mixture of horror fiction with a fantasy slant in the last couple chapters.

The story takes place in a small town in Southern Ohio where a man named Craig lives with his mother. He hangs with his buddies and has a sexy girlfriend, but Craig has issues and a past he is not aware of, yet.

His father is in prison for a murder he was tricked into committing when Craig was born. 

When Craig becomes and adult (20 years old) he begins seeing an ominous blue light inside his closet. One night he walks into the light and into a dark world where there is no light save for what he is allowed see.

He soon realizes his friends and girlfriends have also walked into the dark world, and all of them are somehow connected to Craig through his blood.

Because of this connection something evil wants to kill Craig and his friends. The connection begins with Craig and stems from the first murder. It turns out that Craig is the reincarnation of Able and Cain wants to finish the job of forever killing Able's spirit. Of course, Cain is different now and much more powerful.

Craig and his friends, at first, are able to visit the dark world and return to their world. During these mysterious visits several gruesome murders began cropping up in their town.

Craig and his friends become the number one target of a detective and the chase is on to find the killer. The suspense begins when Craig and his friend try to find answers to the dark world, run from the detectives and defend themselves against the growing evil in their town.

This growing evil is a conspiracy that is being masterminded by a minister in a local church. The minister, Rev. Spiers, has designs to usher in the dark world and to eliminate Craig's spirit forever. Of course, Rev. Spiers has some secrets of his own and is minion of the greater power behind the dark world.

The ending comes with a showdown between Craig and his archenemy Cain, but Cain doesn't come in the form of a man, but the Dragon of old; the very first Dragon of the world.

I will not tell the ending, but it will wear you out. The book is exciting and suspenseful with a lot of surprises.

You should see this book at your local bookstore in the next few years, if Rayburn's agent is successful in securing a book deal. I don’t think Aaron will have much trouble getting his edited manuscript accepted. The story is too good to go unpublished.

You must know his agent isn’t the getting paid unless Aaron’s book is published. He didn’t hire this agent, but was accepted by this agent who saw the potential as I do.

The novel consists of 472 pages (around 145,000 words) but most book publishers look for manuscripts containing 125,000 words or less. So Aaron, his agent and editor is in the process of "trimming" the manuscript. 

At this point, you can still buy the book uncut.

You can purchase this book from the website in my signature. The soft backs are inexpensive and Aaron will sign any copies purchased. Hardback is also available from this website and they will be signed and numbered.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 10, 2006)

I posted and excerpt on this forum, but you can also read and excerpt on the website in my signature, Aaron's Crypt of Gorgothica.

If anyone wants to read the entire first chapter let me know.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 10, 2006)

is it _your_ book?


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 10, 2006)

No. It is one of my best friends. The same one who wrote this book wrote Fatal Kiss I posted and made a web page for you to read it.

I am his PR man. I write to and he is helping me with my first novel.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Jun 11, 2006)

Then shouldn't this go into advertising? At the very least, until it's published by a normal publisher?


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, it is a legitimate book and sold over 2,500 copies. I consider this successful for a self published book, but I'm no expert.

I posted my review and enjoyed the read. I would venture to say there is a lot of reputable novels that are never published by real publishers.


----------



## The Hooded One (Jun 12, 2006)

Daniel Malone said:
			
		

> Well, it is a legitimate book and sold over 2,500 copies. I consider this successful for a self published book, but I'm no expert.
> 
> I posted my review and enjoyed the read. I would venture to say there is a lot of reputable novels that are never published by real publishers.


 
I agree, if you cannot get published publish yourself. 

Sincerely - J.C


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 13, 2006)

Also, Rayburn secured an agent for this book out of New York.


----------

